# Premade Book Covers for Romance - NEW website, NEW stock!



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*www.angelahaddon.com*

_*For new premade releases, please jump to the last page of this thread*_​
Hi 😄

I'm a book cover designer creating beautiful Book Covers for Romance. Specializing in premade book covers that feature gorgeous, quality designs, I’ve worked with NYT & USA Today Bestselling Authors, debut novelists, publishers, and successful, self-employed writers to create covers that *sell more books*.

Sub-genres include Contemporary, New Adult, Billionaire, Sports, Mafia/Bikers, and Seasonal. I also provide Add-Ons for Print, Audiobook, Multi-Book Series, and Marketing. Premades are priced at US$90 for the Essentials Range, and US$150 for Premium.

From time to time, I'll be releasing new premades & announcing special offers here in this thread. Feel free to ask me anything, and thanks for having me!

For a weekly Sneak Peek of upcoming releases, join my *Facebook Group*.

*IMPORTANT*
In February 2021, I updated my whole website with new services, new stock, and a constant stream of romance premades. I also launched a newsletter featuring book cover news, trends and tips. If it's been a while since you visited, check it out. And feel free to let me know what you think - I'd love to hear from you!

Cheers,
Angela
*Join my Mailing List!*


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

Hello from a fellow Aussie, and welcome to kboards!

Your work is lovely. I'm sure you'll find many customers here.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Is your pricing $AUD or $US? I think you need to make that clear on your website


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Marina - great to meet you, and thanks so much for the kind words! I'm new to kboards but it seems like a great community 



Marina Finlayson said:


> Hello from a fellow Aussie, and welcome to kboards!
> 
> Your work is lovely. I'm sure you'll find many customers here.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback kathrynoh! It does say USD on the Pricing page, but you make a good point - it needs to be more visible. I'll add that to the homepage right now. Thanks again, and great to meet you! 



kathrynoh said:


> Is your pricing $AUD or $US? I think you need to make that clear on your website


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

New Book Cover Release! Available for US$80.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

When you say template, do you mean that you sell the same cover to multiple people but just change the title and author name?


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Moist_Tissue said:


> When you say template, do you mean that you sell the same cover to multiple people but just change the title and author name?


Each template is single-use only. Once an author purchases a template, I add their details, send them the cover, and that's it. The cover is now theirs, and I won't ever sell that template again.

My templates are cheaper because they're predesigned (thus cutting down on planning/drafting/revising costs), but that's the only difference between a template and a custom-designed cover.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## AztecStrawberry (Feb 24, 2016)

Angela Haddon said:


> Each template is single-use only. Once an author purchases a template, I add their details, send them the cover, and that's it. The cover is now theirs, and I won't ever sell that template again.
> 
> My templates are cheaper because they're predesigned (thus cutting down on planning/drafting/revising costs), but that's the only difference between a template and a custom-designed cover.
> 
> Hope that makes sense!


I feel like I see the vast majority of cover designers who advertise on here calling this kind of product a premade, the way you do in the thread title. Is there a reason you went with the word template on your website instead? If not, might cut down on the confusion to swap over what you call them to what others do.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

AztecStrawberry said:


> I feel like I see the vast majority of cover designers who advertise on here calling this kind of product a premade, the way you do in the thread title. Is there a reason you went with the word template on your website instead? If not, might cut down on the confusion to swap over what you call them to what others do.


Thanks AztecStrawberry! This is one of the reasons I was so keen to join kBoards - to get a better understanding of what authors want/expect. Really appreciate your feedback and I'll make those changes you suggested to ensure everything's clear.

Thanks again


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

This premade was sold


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

This premade was sold


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

This premade was sold


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm having a 20% off Spring Sale!! (yep, I'm in the southern hemisphere )

Coupon code is 'spring20'. Ends 30th Sept - visit www.angelahaddon.com to view my current catalogue.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Get 20% off all book covers until 30 Sept! Coupon code is 'spring20'. Visit www.angelahaddon.com to view my available premades, or drop me a message if you're after a custom design.


----------



## kdiem (Feb 29, 2016)

I purchased one of Angela Haddon's premades for a short story, and I do recommend her service.

Angela has a knack for communication that is both professional and friendly. When an unavoidable delay occurred, she let me know right away - a basic courtesy that I've found lacking in some other small businesses. She sent multiple mockups of a _premade_ to verify I liked the title and author information arrangement. Without complaining or a massive surcharge, she did a palette color change at my request to better fit with my main book.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you, Karen!!! So glad you're happy with the cover & service, and it was an absolute pleasure working with you 

I'm keeping an eye out for your new book - best of luck with the release!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm having a Spring sale until the end of the month - *20% off all book covers*. Romance, thrillers, contemporary, chicklit & YA premades available. Use coupon code 'spring20' at the checkout, or just drop me a line you have something specific in mind 

www.angelahaddon.com


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Just released some brand new contemporary Premade Book Covers - premium quality, just US$60. Always happy to customize, and all premades are single-use only (ie. once sold to an author, it will never be sold again) 

_This premade was sold _


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm having a Halloween Sale! All premade book covers are *40% off * until 31st October 2016 - just enter the Coupon Code 'HALLOWEEN16' at the checkout.

Genres include thriller, action, romance, YA, New Adult, & contemporary. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask!

Full catalogue here: www.angelahaddon.com


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi all, I've had some queries about pricing, so here's a quick summary:

*Premades* - US$50 - US$80 (before sale discount)
*Custom Cover Design (ebook)* - $220
*Custom Cover Design (ebook & print)* - $360

For a full price list (including extras like web banners & business cards), please see Premade Book Covers for Romance - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design

Thanks!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Just a reminder - only 2 days before my Halloween Sale is over - use the coupon code 'HALLOWEEN16' and get *40% off* all premade book covers! Romance, contemporary/literary, thriller, tech, YA, Coming of Age, & New Adult covers currently available.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, just letting you know that I've launched a new *Book Cover Design Blog!*

The goal is to provide tips, tutorials and case studies for self-published authors who wish to design their own covers. Follow me on social media or subscribe via the blog's RSS feed to keep up with new articles. Also, feel free to suggest any topics or areas of interest that you'd like me to go into - so far I've had interest in typography, software, terminology and target markets.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

I've released some new bright and contemporary *premade book covers *for women's fiction, chicklit, & comedies on www.angelahaddon.com . Here's an example:

Hope you like them!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

New blog post up!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm having a Black Friday Sale - *40% off all premades until midnight this Friday*! Just enter the coupon code 'blackfriday40' at the checkout 

Here's the link to my store: Premade Book Covers for Romance - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

New Release Premade Cover: 'Tattoo' (US$60)

*Black Friday Sale now on!* Get *40% off *this and all my other premade book covers with the Coupon Code 'blackfriday40'. Sale ends midnight Friday


----------



## BellaJames (Sep 8, 2016)

You've got some stunning covers. Bookmarking


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you, BellaJames! Much appreciated


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

I got a kick-ass premade from Angela and would definitely work with her again!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks Jen! It was a pleasure working with you, and good luck with the book sales


----------



## Mara B. (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow, these are stunning. I especially like the women's fic/rom com/chick lit type covers. I'm kicking myself for not noticing the sale. Would there be any more winter holiday or New Year's sales?


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks Mara B  Sorry you missed the Black Friday sale! I haven't planned any new sales yet, but if I do, I'll be promoting them here and via social media. Probably the best way to keep tabs on future sales is to follow me on Facebook or Twitter (since that's where I do most of my promotions):

https://www.facebook.com/angehaddon
https://twitter.com/angecreates

Thanks again for your kind feedback!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Next week I'll be talking about how to professionally style author name on your book's cover, but for now, here's my next Blog Post!

_old link removed_


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

New post on my blog for self-published authors looking to brush up on their book cover design skills - _old link removed_ for a more professional-looking book cover. This one has practical tips and guidelines for font choice, font-pairing, and styling. Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

I've had a few people ask if I can convert ebook premade covers to full print covers (including back cover design and blurb) - in 99% of cases, the answer is yes! So if you see a premade you like, just shoot me a message and I'll get back to you with confirmation either way.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

I uploaded a new post to my blog - _old link removed_

How to get your Author Name working seamlessly with the rest of the cover. Lots of quick tips and fixes, with examples - enjoy


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Uploaded a Christmas post to my blog! My _old link removed_ - feel free to share yours with me via Twitter and Facebook (or just post them here in this thread) - I went through Amazon's bestseller lists to find these, but I'm sure I missed plenty of great ones


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

I snapped up that gorgeous Christmas pre-made from Angela!  She's a delight to work with, and I'm looking forward to working with her again in the new year.

Thanks, Angela!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks Carol! It was a pleasure working with you - and Happy New Year


----------



## Mark Bailey (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi Angela

I am over the moon with the cover you have come up with for my first novel.
When I first visited kboards I came across a thread that said Love your cover.
Obviously a good cover is essential if you are to attract people to your story.
I couldn't be happier and only hope that my story is up to the standard of your
work. I will definitely be using you again.

Here is the cover; novel to be published mid January.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks so much for the lovely feedback and review, Mark!

I can't wait to see how you go with your debut novel - best of luck for the launch, and feel free to post the Amazon link here when it's ready. It was an absolute pleasure working with you, and I look forward to your future success


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

New Premium Premade - _old link removed_ - a striking and versatile premade book cover (with just a little hint of magic) for US$80.

All my premades fully customized with a 48hr turnaround. Check out my site at www.angelahaddon.com for more!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, if you recently tried to get in touch via the *contact form* on my website and couldn't, my sincere apologies. It was a plugin issue that I have now rectified.

Thanks so much for your patience, and have a great weekend!

Cheers, Angela


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

They're so nice, they make me want to write a book to match one.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you so much - that's a lovely compliment! I'm preparing some new Romance covers for a Valentine's Sale, but I'm not sure if that's your genre 

For what it's worth, your books have really made me want to do more Sci-Fi covers, so thank's for the nudge!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

_old link removed_ - a contemporary cover for romance, rom-coms and women's fiction.

All my premades are fully customized with a 48hr turnaround. Check out my site at www.angelahaddon.com for more!


----------



## SC (Jan 6, 2017)

I really like your work. I've bookmarked your website.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks so much, Shawna


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Announcing _old link removed_ - a sweet and traditional premade romance cover with mainstream appeal for US$80.

For more premades, visit my store at www.angelahaddon.com


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

_old link removed_- a cheeky new premade cover for contemporary romance, chicklit, women's fiction, and romcoms - US$60

More covers available through my store at angelahaddon.com


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Fresh new premade for contemporary romance, New Adult and coming of age novels!

_old link removed_ - available now for US$50


----------



## Berries (Feb 5, 2015)

I just have to say that if you haven't worked with Angela, you should. She does amazing work and she's a delight to work with.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson (Nov 12, 2016)

I just wanted to pop in and say that your covers are eye-catching and lovely.  I especially enjoy Watercolor Girl.  You are awesome!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank so much, Lucinda - it was a pleasure working with you too, and best of luck with 'Missing Parts' 

Thanks also for the kind comments, Julianne! Now's probably a good time to mention that I'm planning a Romance Book Cover Sale for Valentine's Day, starting at the end of January - I'm just stocking up the digital shelves this week!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

I've just launched a new range of steamy contemporary and erotic romance covers. More to come very soon!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Another from my New Adult and Contemporary Romance range - _old link removed_ - available now for US$50.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

NEW PREMADE! _old link removed_ - a fresh, cheeky cover, great for contemporary romance.


----------



## Mara B. (Jul 6, 2015)

Look at my siggy for the new beautiful premade cover I got from Angela for my Christian women's fiction/chick lit/love story novel. She really put a lot of thought into the fonts, layout, etc. I know I have to do some marketing and obviously write more books before I can raise my low ranking, but now I have a new cover that has the same colors and whimsy as trad-pubbed books in my category. Yay! (I would post the pic here, but I'm having trouble with Photobucket.)


----------



## SC (Jan 6, 2017)

I really, really love that "Watercolor Girl" cover, but I don't have any book it would be suited for. And now I've realized I'm in danger of buying it anyway and trying to think of a story to go with it.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks so much, Shawna and Mara B. - I'm thrilled you like my work, and best of luck with book sales, Mara!!!

I've just uploaded some more romance premades - here's the latest _old link removed_ As usual, 48hr turnaround, fully customized. And yes, you can reserve it for later use


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm having a sale! Until 14th Feb, get 20% off all Romance premades. Just enter the coupon code (valentines20) at the checkout, and the discount will be applied.

*www.angelahaddon.com/shop*

The discount applies to all premade book covers in the 'Romance' and 'Erotica' categories - purchase as many as you like, no limits! All my premades are fully customized and ready for upload within 48hrs.

If you see one you like, but haven't quite got a book to match, that's no problem - you can place it on reserve indefinitely!

Feel free to ask me any questions, or check out my kBoards Discussion Thread here


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Two more of my Romance premades currently on sale!

*20% off* these and all premades in the 'Romance' category until 14th Feb.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Angela,

Looks great!

I believe these promotional posts for services are supposed to be in under one thread. Looks like yours is here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,238534.msg3322555.html#msg3322555


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks, I wasn't aware it was a problem! 

From now on, I'll shift the promo over to my Discussion Thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,238534.75.html


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry for the tardy welcome, Angela! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe!

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time.* New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post. You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond in a civil manner. Members may also ask questions -- about how the service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service.

Disputes between you and clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

*Keep in mind that you can update the title on this thread's original post by clicking that post's "modify" button. That way you can keep the visible title of your vendor thread up to date and relevant.

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Angela Haddon said:


> Thanks, I wasn't aware it was a problem!
> 
> From now on, I'll shift the promo over to my Discussion Thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,238534.75.html


I'm not surprised you didn't know, Angela -- we never gave you our informative "welcome to the Writers' Cafe" post, which includes such rules. Sorry!

I'll merge the threads and add the welcome post.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Becca, thanks so much for clearing that up (and for merging the threads). Much appreciated  I didn't know about the 7-day rule either!

So bearing all that in mind, I'm just going to reboot my Valentine's Promo from this point. Thanks everyone for your patience!!!

*Valentine's Day Sale - 20% off*

*www.angelahaddon.com/shop*

Until 14th Feb, get 20% off all Romance premades - just enter the coupon code (valentines20) at the checkout, and the discount will be applied.

Discount applies to all premade book covers in the 'Romance' and 'Erotica' categories - purchase as many as you like, no limits! All my premades are fully customized and ready for upload within 48hrs.

If you see one you like, but haven't quite got a book to match, that's no problem - you can place it on reserve indefinitely!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*Valentine's Sale on for 10 more days!* Get 20% off any Romance Premade - just enter the coupon code 'valentines20' at the checkout 

Visit the *Romance Section of my Store* to view the catalog.

Here's a selection of covers on sale:


----------



## Sonja G. (Feb 7, 2017)

I bought a custom cover for my upcoming novel, Restoration, from Angela.

I love what we came up with. She was very encouraging throughout the whole process and easy to work with. The end result is everything I never knew I wanted and very high quality. If your looking for a designer for your cover I'd definately recommend her.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks so much for the recommendation, Sonja! It was a pleasure working with you, and I can't wait to see how your book sales go 

Also, just a reminder to everyone that my Valentine's Sale ends on 14th Feb - if you have any questions, feel free to ask here, or just shoot me a PM.

*Valentine's Day Sale - 20% off*

*www.angelahaddon.com/shop*

Until 14th Feb, get 20% off all Romance premades - just enter the coupon code (valentines20) at the checkout, and the discount will be applied.

Discount applies to all premade book covers in the 'Romance' and 'Erotica' categories - purchase as many as you like, no limits! All my premades are fully customized and ready for upload within 48hrs.

If you see one you like, but haven't quite got a book to match, that's no problem - you can place it on reserve indefinitely!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Had a great time working on this customized premade for Mara Faro, available from Amazon. Print version coming soon!

Currently cooking up a fresh batch of romance and women's fic premades - any requests, just drop me a line


----------



## Mara B. (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you, Angela, for your great cover! Thanks for your talent and being so easy to work with. It was hard to choose just one premade from your collection!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks Mara!  Really looking forward to seeing how your book sales go!

On a side note, I've released a fresh batch of covers (mostly contemporary romance, but a few extras). To see the full premade catalogue, visit my online store at *www.angelahaddon.com/shop*

Here's a sample:
























Feedback always welcome!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*New Premades!*

New batch of bold, eye-catching premade book cover from US$50

Premium quality, fully customized, 48 hour turnaround
Buy now and set aside for later
Book, print & marketing packages available
Drop me a line if you have any questions or feedback 
Full catalog at *angelahaddon.com/shop*






































Here are the links to the above covers:
Bridesmaid - Premade Book Cover
Yellow Dress - Premade Book Cover
The Knight - Premade Book Cover
Rain - Premade Book Cover
Bedroom Doorway - Premade Book Cover


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

Very beautiful. I hope one day I can make beautiful cover like you


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you, 5ngela! I appreciate the kind words


----------



## Helen_Christian (Jan 17, 2017)

I bought a cover for a friend of mine's new book that she loved. Quick and easy to deal with, will definitely send more people to her site.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*Print Upgrade now available in-store!*

Due to popular demand, I've now added a Print Upgrade to my premade store for just *US$58*

Simply add to the shopping cart and you're done 

You'll get a full print-ready version of your chosen premade, perfectly formatted for Createspace. This includes calculations for dimensions, design for the back and spine (including space for barcode), conversion to CMYK, and export with margins/bleed in both PDF and jpeg.

Of course, you'll get the ebook versions of your cover too, and revisions are unlimited to ensure you get exactly what you're after. If you have any questions, just let me know!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi all! I now have a *Testimonials Page* on my website: http://angelahaddon.com/author-testimonials/

A HUGE thank you to all my clients who provided reviews of my service, whether via Facebook or here on kBoards - your time is very much appreciated!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*NEW PREMADES!*

Just released some new contemporary premades for romance, saga & thrillers - full catalogue here: *angelahaddon.com*

Questions and comments always welcome


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*NEW PREMADES!*

Just released some new culinary-themed premades for cookbooks, non-fiction and quirky novels - full catalogue here: *angelahaddon.com*


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*SEXY EXECS - NEW RANGE OF PREMADES!*

Hi everyone! I've just released a new range of premades for contemporary romance - full catalogue here: *angelahaddon.com*
























All of my quality premades are fully customized and delivered within 48hrs. I offer a high level service, attention to detail, and am always open to questions, feedback & requests.

Have a great week!


----------



## Anita Chance (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi, I met you on another thread. I commented there but wasn't sure if you would see it.

Basic copy and paste:

Just looked at your covers on your Facebook page. Liked and shared it (not that I actually have that many Facebook friends) but I really like your work. You are very versatile. I'll need some more covers down the track and will see what you have available then. I write in a couple of genres and have an idea I am working on that your style will work very nicely with though of course I have to write it first.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Anita, yes, I remember you! Thanks so much for sharing (and for your kind words)  Feel free to hit me up with any questions you may have regarding the design/marketing side of things.

I notice you have a few FB groups set up for authors - I hope they're going well for you! I was thinking of setting up a FB group too, for cover/marketing stuff. One for the pipeline, I guess!

Best of luck with your next book, too


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*NEW PREMIUM PREMADES!*

Hi everyone! Here are 3 *brand new* premades for contemporary romance - full catalogue here -> *angelahaddon.com*

























Comments and questions always welcome!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*Flash Sale - 20% off all premades!*

Get 20% off your entire shopping cart - just enter the coupon code '*flash20*' at the checkout.

Exclusive kboards offer, *Ends in 48hrs*. Use them now, or grab as many premades as you like for use at a later date. All covers are fully customized, and come with a FREE 3D mockup for promotional purposes.

To view the full catalog, visit *angelahaddon.com*.

Any questions or special requests, feel free to drop me a line


----------



## Mara B. (Jul 6, 2015)

FYI, the premade in my siggy is by Angela!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Mara, good to hear from you, and hope sales are going well! I'm actually planning on doing some more sweet/Christian romance and woman's fiction covers (after this batch of steamy ones) - will share here when they're up


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*New Premades!*

Hi everyone, been flat out on customs, but I've finally released a new batch of premades! 

Romance, Chicklit, YA, & contemporary, prices starting at US$60, available now at Premade Book Covers for Romance - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design (links to these covers below). Any questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## jamiebennettbooks (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm so excited about my cover by Angela Haddon!  She was wonderful about listening to what I would like, then adapting it and "fixing" it to make beautiful ebook and paperback covers.  She was extremely prompt and responsive, too--I will definitely work with her again!  Thank you, Angela!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Jamie - thanks so much for your testimonial! Much appreciated  It was a pleasure working with you, and I hope sales are going great!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*New Site, New Premades!*

I've just updated my website, including my premade store at *angelahaddon.com* - it's faster, more searchable, and cleaner.

To kick things off, here are a couple of my new premades:
























Plenty more to come, so feel free to check out my site and ask me any questions


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*Fresh Premades!*

More premades, as promised, from my online store at *angelahaddon.com*. Message me if you have any questions about these, or any of my other covers!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*More Premades!*

Here are some new premade book covers (some sexy ones!) from my online store at *angelahaddon.com*. Let me know if you have any questions or special requests!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*More Premades!*

Here are some new premade book covers from my online store at *angelahaddon.com*. More in the pipeline - feel free to make suggestions or requests!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*NEW PREMADES!*

Hope you all had a great weekend! Here are some brand new premade book covers from my online store at *angelahaddon.com/shop*. Let me know what you think! 

















Love You Forever - http://angelahaddon.com/product/love-you-forever/
Country Girl, City Boy - http://angelahaddon.com/product/country-girl-city-boy-premade-book-cover/


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi, everyone, back with some updates 

I've got some brand new *Christmas Romance premades* available for US$75 each:

















And here are some other samples of available premades:












































Just visit my online store at angelahaddon.com/shop to browse and purchase! Feedback and questions always welcome


----------



## botolo (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Angela,

I love your covers. I see that most of them are based on a single photo. Are these stock photos and is there a risk that another author might just buy the same stock photo and make a cover similar to one I might buy from you?


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi botolo, thanks for your kind words  

All my premades are from licensed stock images - this is to keep the cost down. Unfortunately, there's always a chance that someone else will buy that same image and use it to create their own cover. It's highly unlikely that it will be identical, as things like placement, image editing/combination, and font choice would all be different, but you are correct: the basic stock images themselves are not exclusive.

As an aside, I'm more than happy to work with exclusive photos, if that's something you need, but I should point out that exclusive images usually cost somewhere between US$500 and US$1000 (depending on the photographer and model). Obviously this bumps up the price quite a bit!! However, if you want a guarantee that nobody will ever use that same image, that's what you'd be looking at. The other alternative is providing your own photography, which would ensure that you have the exclusive rights to that image.

I hope that's clear, but let me know if you have any more questions


----------



## rookiewriter (Feb 7, 2019)

I wanted to share my experience with Angela and to say it's been smooth would be an understatement. I bought a premade cover from her for my first novel (out in a few weeks hopefully) and she was exceptionally helpful throughout the whole process. She even gave me a few 3D mockups for promos for free. I have no experience with these things, but the fast and efficient communication more than made up for it. Her works are beautiful and her attitude is professional and very kind. I would be happy to use her services in the future and I wholeheartedly recommend her to anyone in need of a stunning cover. Thank you again, Angela!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you so much for your kind words, rookiewriter!!!   It was an absolute pleasure working with you, too! And best of luck with your new book


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*New Romance Premades!*

Here are some new premades, available now from US$85:
























More available at my online store www.angelahaddon.com. Feedback always welcome


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*New Romance Premades!*

From US$90























More available at my online store www.angelahaddon.com. I have some more contemporary romance, regency romance, and new adult covers in the pipeline. PM with any special requests, and if you'd like early access, just join my closed Facebook Group!

Feedback always welcome


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*New Premades!*

From US$80
















Click the images to see them in-store on my website, and if you'd like early access to new premades, join my Facebook Group!

Feedback always welcome x


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*New Premades!*

Premade covers for psychological thrillers, sweet/small town romance and contemporary romance - US$110 each, fully customized (or you can just put it aside for later)
























Click the images to see them in-store on my website, and if you'd like early access to new premades, join my Facebook Group!

Feedback always welcome


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*New Premades!*

Two pretty different genres here, but why not? 

















I've got other stock, too, with prices ranging from US$50 to US$110.

If you'd like early access to new premades, plus sales and coupon codes, join my Facebook Group!

Feedback always welcome


----------



## psnew (Jul 8, 2019)

Love your covers, Angela! What size are they? I couldn't find the answer in your FAQ. Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi psnew, thank you!

The final cover is 2700 x 1800px  However, my working files are usually 1.5 to 2x this size, just to ensure there's some wiggle room (this also means I can create large print versions without any hassle). Also, if you're after a specific size, I'm happy to export at any dimensions you need.

Thanks for the heads-up, too - I'll add this query to my FAQ page - and please let me know if you have any more questions


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*NEW for Women's Fiction!*

Got some new stock!!! Both of these are US$90, fully customized and ready to go within 48 hours.










There's more new stuff in-store, including a few steamy ones. My store's here -> www.angelahaddon.com

If you'd like early access to new premades, plus sales and coupon codes, join my Facebook Group!

Feedback always welcome


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*NEW for Women's Fiction!*

Got some new stock from US$85, fully customized and ready to go within 48 hours.

















More in store here -> www.angelahaddon.com

If you'd like early access to new premades, plus sales and coupon codes, join my *Facebook Group*

Feedback always welcome


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

*


  




*​
Hello! 😄

I've just updated my website with NEW services, a NEW pricing structure, and NEW premade book covers!

Check them out here:
*www.angelahaddon.com*

*What I Do*
After a year of doing customs, I'm now focusing on premade romance book covers. Currently, I'm releasing 5 new premades per week, priced at US$90 for the Essentials Range, and US$150 for Premium. I also provide Add-Ons for Print, Audiobook, Multi-Book Series, and Marketing.

*New Stock*
From time to time, I'll be announcing new premades & special offers here in this thread. Feedback always welcome, and I'm happy to answer any questions you have about my process or services. In the meantime, here's a sample of some of my new premade romance covers!






























































For a weekly Sneak Peek of upcoming releases, join my Facebook Group.

To subscribe to my newsletter, join my Mailing List.

Thanks!

x Angela


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Got some new romance premade stock! Priced at US$90 or US$150.

If you'd like to see more, just check my website at *Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

There are some great covers here! Get them before my FOMO kicks in and I do, ha.

Angela, do you do tweaks on your premades? I have a relatively large author name convention and I need to move the title to accommodate my name on 99% of premades.

Usually, that's not an issue, but sometimes it messes up the design. I do wish more premades had large author names.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Crystal_ said:


> There are some great covers here! Get them before my FOMO kicks in and I do, ha.
> 
> Angela, do you do tweaks on your premades? I have a relatively large author name convention and I need to move the title to accommodate my name on 99% of premades.
> 
> Usually, that's not an issue, but sometimes it messes up the design. I do wish more premades had large author names.


Thanks for the kind words 

Yes, I tweak/customize premades to suit different author names and titles - that's all included in the price  I provide drafts with alternative font layout options, including any special requests you might have, so you can choose your preferred option.

It's interesting you mentioned that issue with big author names, because I was thinking of trying some different options there in the near future! Good to know there's a need for something like that.


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

Angela Haddon said:


> Thanks for the kind words
> 
> Yes, I tweak/customize premades to suit different author names and titles - that's all included in the price  I provide drafts with alternative font layout options, including any special requests you might have, so you can choose your preferred option.
> 
> It's interesting you mentioned that issue with big author names, because I was thinking of trying some different options there in the near future! Good to know there's a need for something like that.


Good to know! Thanks 

Oh yes, I'm a real premade addict (the FOMO is strong) and I almost never find any with an author name the size of mine. And mine isn't huge, really. I'm not going Nora Roberts on things, but I've got it stacked, and the font itself is relatively bold and big, so it takes up 3-5x the space of most author names on premades.

I have some design skill, so I can usually imagine "will this work with my name size," but I only have some skill, so I can't always see it.

Which is a long way of saying, yes, please do!

Do you do series covers based on premades as well?

Edit: Nevermind! I found the details on your homepage


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

I was going to follow up on this, so I'm glad you raised the point that large author names look better on some cover designs than others! I wanted to mention that while I CAN modify the author size, sometimes it won't get you the best-looking version. If anyone has any doubts or concerns at all, I'm more than happy to discuss options (and any pros/cons re cover tweaks) prior to purchase. There's a contact form on my site for email, or I can chat via here or Facebook 

And yes, I do a Series Builder Add-On, which is basically a brand new cover, custom-designed to match one of my premades, so you can build out a series. They're US$180 each. If anything on my site is unclear, please let me know - happy to answer any questions


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, got some more romance premades to share! 💖































For more, visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone 

Here's a few more romance premades, priced between US$90 and US$150 

To see everything I currently have available, visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone 😄 

Here are some of my new romance premades, priced between US$90 and US$150. I've got some sweet romance and couples in there, too!

To see everything I currently have available, visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, got some new romance premades! 💖 

Prices start at US$90. To see everything I currently have available, visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design* 

I release 5 new premades per week, Monday through Friday.

If you'd like a *Sneak Peek* every Sunday afternoon (with the opportunity to purchase premades before they go live), just join my *Facebook Group*!

Thanks
Angela 😊


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I've got some new romance premades, including Christmas, Billionaire, Sports Romance, and Romantic Suspense, with prices starting at US$90.

To see everything I currently have available, visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*

I release 5 new premades per week, Monday through Friday.

If you'd like a *Sneak Peek* every Sunday afternoon (with the opportunity to purchase premades before they go live), just join my *Facebook Group*!

Thanks
Angela 😊


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey Kboards, I thought I'd share the premade Angela worked up for me! It's here on this landing page, where you can signup for a freebie (opt-in is optional).

I fell in love with the cover when I saw it. The colors and the tone just screamed sexy classy. I immediately knew it would fit my brand. I was worried it wouldn't work with my giant name, but Angela worked with me on options until we nailed all the elements. Even though I forgot I needed a tagline!






Get your FREE copy of Dirty Subordinate







dl.bookfunnel.com





Angela has been great! Prompt, flexible, and skilled. (Even though I took forever to finally send her info for the cover). We're working on a custom project now and I can't wait to see how it turns out. Her process has worked really well for me: very collaborative, but she's still leading the design and not asking too many questions that go over my head.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you so much for the lovely comment, Crystal - time is precious, so I really appreciate it!

It's great to be working with you, and I'm really looking forward to how the next project turns out!

(PS. I've grabbed my copy of 'Dirty Subordinate', too 😊 )


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone!

New romance premades available, with prices starting at US$90.

To see everything I currently have available, visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*

*














*

I release 5 new premades per week, Monday through Friday.

If you'd like a *Sneak Peek* every Sunday afternoon (with the opportunity to purchase premades before they go live), just join my *Facebook Group*!

Thanks
Angela 😊


----------



## Daisy Shell (Jul 26, 2021)

Well, I just got my first premade done by Angela Haddon! Let me just say she does amazing work and I am glad that I took a jump of faith to work with such a good designer! Hope you all have the chance to look at her premade! They are real worlds of art! Thank you again and I will be coming back for more!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks so much for you wonderful review, Daisy! It was an absolute pleasure working with you and I'm really looking forward to you book launch


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, more romance premades available! 

To see everything I currently have in stock, visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design* 

Here's a sample of a few I currently have in stock:
















Thanks, and hope you all have a great week!

Cheers,
Angela


----------



## OliviamJones26 (Aug 10, 2021)

Angela,

You are a GEM! Wow. She has the best customer service I’ve come across, and she’s sooo sweet. I mean, her work speaks for itself. I didn’t expect to get the cover so quickly, and I love it so much. It’s so beautiful, and I cannot wait to work with her again. I didn’t expect for the turnaround to be so fast, but I’m not complaining. Angela, to you, thank you so much for the amazing cover, and for being incredible/patient with me. It’s my debut novel, and I’ve been all over the place, but Angela helped me through that with an amazing cover.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you for such a wonderful review, Olivia! I really appreciate the feedback - best of luck with your debut ... can't wait to see how it goes!!! 😊

Also, to anyone interested in signing up to my newsletter, this month's edition is out next Tuesday. For Book Cover News, Trends & Tips, here's the signup link -> Newsletter Signup for Angela Haddon Romance Covers

Plus, you'll get 10% off any premade. Any questions, just let me know!

Thanks,
Angela


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, hope you're having a good week! I have more romance premades available, including some new adult stock 

To see everything I currently have available, visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*



















Thanks!

Angela


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

New romance premades available! Including Billionaire, Sports, Contemporary, Small Town and more 💖

To see everything I currently have available, visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

New romance premades available! Including Contemporary, Small Town, New Adult and more 💖

To see everything I currently have available, visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design* 

ALSO ... this month's newsletter is coming out on Tuesday. I'm announcing TWO new products, plus I'll be covering KDP's new Transparency Codes, and what they mean for your print covers. There's also some GREAT news for Instagram users, and more pre-Christmas goodies. If you're interested, just *Join My Mailing List*!


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

New romance premades available! Including Historical, Billionaire, Mafia and more 💖

To see everything I currently have available, please visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*

And if you'd like first dibs on new romance covers, I release a *Sneak Peek* of the week's upcoming premades every Sunday in my *Romance Premade Group*! 

Thanks,
Angela 💖


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

More romance premades! Including Billionaire Romance, Romantic Comedy, Bad Boy and Sweet 💖

To see everything I currently have available, please visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*

And if you'd like first dibs on new romance covers, I release a *Sneak Peek* of the week's upcoming premades every Sunday in my *Romance Premade Group*!

Thanks,
Angela 💖


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Merry Christmas, everyone! Here are some new romance premades, including sweet/small town, sport, and college romance 💖

To see everything I currently have available, please visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*

And if you'd like first dibs on new romance covers, I release a *Sneak Peek* of the week's upcoming premades every Sunday in my *Romance Premade Group*!

Thanks,
Angela 💖


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Happy New Year! Here are some new romance premades, including contemporary and military 💖

To see everything I currently have available, please visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*

And if you'd like first dibs on new romance covers, I release a *Sneak Peek* of the week's upcoming premades every Sunday in my *Romance Premade Group*!

Thanks,
Angela 💖


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, new romance premades, including sweet, erotic and romantic suspense 💖

To see everything I currently have available, please visit my website:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*

And if you'd like first dibs on new romance covers, I release a *Sneak Peek* of the week's upcoming premades every Sunday in my *Romance Premade Group*!

Thanks,
Angela


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone!

Here are a few Romance premades I currently have in-store, priced from US$90: 
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*

And if you'd like first dibs on new romance covers, I release a *Sneak Peek* of the week's upcoming premades every Sunday in my *Romance Premade Group*!

Thanks,
Angela


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, new romance covers 💜

Here are a few Romance premades I currently have in-store, priced from US$90:
*Premade Romance Covers - Angela Haddon Book Cover Design*

*NEWSLETTER OUT TOMORROW *- and here's my *newsletter signup link*. You'll get news and romance cover trends every month, plus a coupon code for 10% off any premade!

Thanks,
Angela  

















PS. if you'd like first dibs on new romance covers, I release a *Sneak Peek* of the week's upcoming premades every Sunday in my *Romance Premade Group*!


----------

